

Please Review my Christmas Present App: Receiving.It - DanielBMarkham
http://receiving.it/

======
blhack
Is there a way to save the lists?

It wasn't immediately apparent to me that I could _name_ the list up near the
top. I would change this to be a more obviously an input field.

As far as being a Christmas Present app...do you mean a way of listing
presents that you received? Or presents that you want? If the latter, you
should include a way to list the price and a link to the item.

(I made a very similar app to this)

------
yellow
I'm running Chrome and the entry table is overlapping the testimonials on the
left when my window is not maximized.

Also, you could probably streamline list creating by having the confirmation
be the same page as the entry page. Hitting the confirmation page without any
link back or redirect could diminish subsequent use.

------
devspade
Don't think it's working in Chrome :-(

